# Toxic Foods



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw the thread referencing acorns ( http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3617 ) so decided to post a list of foods toxic to dogs here to help first time owners. I will include a list of sources at the bottom. *If I have missed out anything, please do not hesitate to let me know so that I can add them to the list.* If in doubt, assume it is toxic, especially if human's can't eat it. Always remember, their biology is similar to ours but their organs are smaller than ours (Including a shorter digestive tract ) so if it is reported to harm us, it will harm them more.

Toxic Foods:

 Alcohol - Same damage as to humans but amplified due to proportion
 Apples/Cherries/Peaches/etc - Seeds contain cyanide
 Avocados - Fruit, Pit, Plant. All can cause difficulty breathing and heart damage
 Bones of chicken and fish - Obstruct Digestive System
 Caffeine - Their liver's struggle to process it.
 Citric Acid - In high doses, or concentrate, can make dogs vomit
 Chocolate - Can kill, anything containing cocoa contains the toxin ( Theobromine )
 Garlic - Same as Onions below
 Grapes (and Raisins) - Some say seedless grapes are ok but I wouldn't risk it.
 Hops - such as in beer, triggers a potentially fatal reaction.
 Liver - Too much cooked liver causes Vitamin A toxicity
 Macadamia nuts - Unknown toxin
 Mushrooms - Wild mushrooms can cause standard symptoms with seizures and a coma
 Nutmeg - Can cause tremors,seizures and death
 Onion - Destroy red blood cells and can kill in a single serving
 Tomatoes (and the plants) - Can cause tremors and arrhythmia, especially when green.
 Xylitol - sweetener that can cause weakness, lethargy and seizures.
 Yeast (un-risen) - Can cause damage when it swells inside the dog.

Sources:

 http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ID/54/dogbowl.asp
 http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/digestive/c_dg_mushroom_poisoning#.UL5yZ6XPx5g
 http://www.starbreezes.com/11/foodsafe.html
 http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/az/p/poisonoussubstances/default.aspx#.UL56jaXPx5g
 http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.aspx
 http://dogs.about.com/od/dogandpuppyhealth/tp/toxicfood.htm
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_health


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

This is a great post for new owners because even after having dogs for years im still learning every day about foods that can cause problems for dogs and with the festive season coming up and lots of extra edibles floating about im sure this post will be very handy xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great comprehensive list although for some things there is different info out there. I feed mine chicken and fish but raw not cooked which makes the bones brittle, liver has very good nutrient value but not in large amounts,also garlic, tomatoes but they need to be ripe and apples but no pips. But likewise if in doubt don't bother I suppose x


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Great comprehensive list although for some things there is different info out there. I feed mine chicken and fish but raw not cooked which makes the bones brittle, liver has very good nutrient value but not in large amounts,also garlic, tomatoes but they need to be ripe and apples but no pips. But likewise if in doubt don't bother I suppose x


My last dog's favourite snack was seedless grapes (we checked every one of them for seeds personally as well just in case). Some new owners might end up letting their dog's bite into an apple they were eating before discarding it not thinking about the seeds so if in doubt I included it, but thank you very much for pointing out about the bones being brittle when not cooked (hadn't thought of that).


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Have started to give Merlin some (human ) food mixed in with his food but a bit unsure on a few things. 
Could anyone give me some advice on a few foods such as :-

Pasta
Rice - brown or white
Cooked meats ( beef or lamb )
Bacon
Any veg he shouldn't eat

Last week I gave him a frozen pigs in blanket which he loved but not sure now if this was ok for him


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Have started to give Merlin some (human ) food mixed in with his food but a bit unsure on a few things.
> Could anyone give me some advice on a few foods such as :-
> 
> Pasta
> ...


I don't know 100% but as far as I can tell:

 Rice and Pasta are fine as long as your dog doesn't have wheat intolerance(be careful as it is a lot of carbs though).
 Cooked meats are best lean and be very careful for bones and that it is fully cooked.
 Bacon, same as other meats
 Vegetables, don't give too many as they have a shorter intestinal tract

I found a few sources for the vegetables:

 PetMD
 Pet Grub
 PetManage


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. 
Have looked at various websites but there seems to be some conflicting advice 
As far as I can tell I just have to give him a little of the foods we eat ( not the toxic ones) and not huge quantities.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine love apples and I have always given them the cores......guess I had better stop that! 
No problems so far tho' and Mandy has had it for 11.5 years. Also once left my daughter a wrapped up bar of chocolate on the dining room table as a small thank you for dog sitting. Emma my late Mine Schnauzer scoffed the lot! And really enjoyed it too. She died 6 years later but not due to chocolate! Also knew a Doberman who went running (with owners)through vineyards in Cape Town and would merrily scoff a grape or three as she ran along! Just thought I would share. Not saying it's ok to feed these things as others dogs could react badly!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Mine love apples and I have always given them the cores......guess I had better stop that!
> No problems so far tho' and Mandy has had it for 11.5 years. Also once left my daughter a wrapped up bar of chocolate on the dining room table as a small thank you for dog sitting. Emma my late Mine Schnauzer scoffed the lot! And really enjoyed it too. She died 6 years later but not due to chocolate! Also knew a Doberman who went running (with owners)through vineyards in Cape Town and would merrily scoff a grape or three as she ran along! Just thought I would share. Not saying it's ok to feed these things as others dogs could react badly!


There is a large chance that each of these only specifically affects one or two breeds, just like it is more common for people to be lactose intolerant if their parent's were. Most of the issues are due to the amount of each type of enzyme in the stomach. You will find most things that are toxic to them are toxic in the same way that sesame seeds are to some people.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I suppose it's in the quantities, like the post I posted about the amounts of garlic that were beneficial to dogs.... Sorry couldn't be bothered to look for it again... Bone idol xx


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I suppose it's in the quantities, like the post I posted about the amounts of garlic that were beneficial to dogs.... Sorry couldn't be bothered to look for it again... Bone idol xx


I did see your mention of it here before I posted the thread so was unsure whether or not to put it in the list. I added it because I wasn't sure and didn't want to miss out something that is such a common food ingredient just in case someone reading this had a dog that's breed is more susceptible and they give it too much. I will add the link to your thread hyperlinked to it to show that garlic does have a positive use with dog's alongside the chance for danger.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think everything has a place on the list, it's better to be safe than sorry.x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Didnt know about apple pips or tomatoes, often grate apple for Benson never gave the pips a thought, although dont think I included any pips!!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

benson said:


> Didnt know about apple pips or tomatoes, often grate apple for Benson never gave the pips a thought, although dont think I included any pips!!


Real problem of tomatoes is if they aren't fully ripe, should be safe but just be sure that they are completely ripe.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine often eat apples, pips and all! They also often eat cooked liver for treats. I don't think I will be changing their diets.


----------

